# Ride Along Across the Pond?



## candicers (May 17, 2019)

Hello EMS friends,

I will be traveling to the UK and Ireland in June 2019 (next month!) and I am hoping to learn more about the EMS systems in England, Wales, Scottland, and Ireland first hand. The process of cold contacting all these agencies seems overwhelming. Although I will do it if needed. My excitement was dashed a bit when I read on their website that London Ambulance Service does not do ride alongs. But they will allow other healthcare providers to visit with the proper paperwork. 

To my colleagues across the pond: Can you give me any insight into how to approach this? Do you know of any 911 agencies that would allow an international ride along? Where should I start?

A bit about me. I am a paramedic of over ten years and an EMS instructor. I am also a nurse practitioner specializing in emergency medicine and a former ER nurse. I can provide all manner of background checks and letters of introduction/recommendation from my employers and faculty. 

Is this realistic? Can it be done? Thank you in advance.


----------



## dilbert16588 (Jun 2, 2019)

When I went back to Dublin a few years ago, one of my coworkers at the time had a connection with MediCall and set me up. In the end, I spent a day as a ride along with two of their crews. However, they are a private service and I was not able to do any patient care (a true ride along experience) so they might not quite be what you are looking for. I haven't been in touch with them for years and unsure if that person even works there still, but they might be someone specifically to look into.


----------

